# Private boater photos ~ Colorado River & Clear Creek



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Are we to understand that you'll only take shots and post pictures of those of us who call in advance? Maybe you should do like other photographers do: take pictures of everyone and assign a unique number to all parties or by some other method. Display the number via flip-cards or white board or something so that we can see it from the river. Then all we have to do is go to your website and look for that number for that date to see our photos. If we like 'em, then we can buy 'em. RapidShooters out in Coloma, CA have a method like this that seems to work well, but I don't know if they are posting online or not (haven't been down the S. Fork American since mid-1990).


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Apparently, Rapid Shooters is now Hotshot Imaging.


----------



## Rapid Image Photography (Jun 17, 2011)

We post the private boater photos by section and date. We are always out there but to ensure that we know you want your photo taken and we are not following a commercial trip, it helps to give us a call.
Thanks for inquiring!


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Cool, so we call you to make sure you're there before we get out there. How much notice do you need? Will you have a sign of some sort so we know it's you taking pictures and some random interested tourist?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Abby is just before eye of the needle, on river left. She usually gets there at 10, so from 10 to 3 she's normally there ready to shoot.

We TRY TO shoot everyone who comes down, then you can just go to the website & check them out. If you're heading down & want to be 100% positive, shoot me a PM or send us an email at [email protected] before 8 that morning or the night before.

Odds are that if you come down, we've got you though.

Shot of a private from her first day down there...


----------



## Rapid Image Photography (Jun 17, 2011)

On Clear Creek or Shoshone & Grizzly Creek you can call us morning of your trip on the Upper C stretch you need to give us a call the night before since their is no reception up in the canyon. 970.371.6529- See you out there!


----------



## abbyT (Jul 5, 2008)

I am usually shooting between 10:00am and 3pm. I shoot all the private baoters I see and usually have them uploaded the same night to rapidimagephoto.com. Just search for the correct date. If you plan on being on the river earlier or later than that and want me get your pics, let me know at least the day before. See the number above.


----------



## abbyT (Jul 5, 2008)

Took over a thousand pictures of private boaters this past weekend. If you were out on the upper C--take a look at your photos online at rapidimagephoto.com


----------

